# Kernel nfs_mount() Exploit



## Mad_Dud (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/14002/

Do we have fix for that?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes, http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-10:06.nfsclient.asc


----------



## Mad_Dud (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks!
Case closed.


----------

